# Listings on various stock exchanges



## viciam (12 September 2012)

Hi there,

If a company is listed on a stock exchange in its home country at a price of say 1.50 Euro but is listed on NYSE at a price of $20. How does this work?

The price varies a lot, so as an investor why would I go to the NYSE price when I can have it for 1.50 Euro?

Thanks


----------



## burglar (12 September 2012)

viciam said:


> ... How does this work? ...



The question I would ask is are those shares the same in all respects!


----------



## Tannin (12 September 2012)

The shares _can_ be the same in all respects. If I remember correctly, BHP is dual listed in Oz and the UK, and the shares are exactly the same - but the prices can be significantly different: a few points apart, which is a difference worth having. 

I can't remember what the story is with dividends though. Surely franking (or the lack of it) would be a big complication?


----------



## viciam (12 September 2012)

For example: Santander Bank

http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SAN.MC

and http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=BNC.L&ql=0

so you see its the same company but the price varies hugely?

I don't understand this can someone please help


----------



## burglar (13 September 2012)

viciam said:


> For example: Santander Bank
> 
> http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SAN.MC
> 
> ...




Email the company at this address:

investor@gruposantander.com


----------



## skyQuake (13 September 2012)

viciam said:


> For example: Santander Bank
> 
> http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=SAN.MC
> 
> ...




One's in Euros ones in pounds


----------



## doctorj (13 September 2012)

skyQuake said:


> One's in Euros ones in pounds




One's in euros, but the other is in pence.


----------



## viciam (4 October 2012)

I'm still confused.

I am looking at Mongolian Mining Corp

There are 2 ticker symbols

0975.HK and MOGLF

So which one do I buy? :S


----------



## burglar (4 October 2012)

viciam said:


> I'm still confused.
> 
> I am looking at Mongolian Mining Corp
> 
> ...




To avoid a really stupid mistake, I would buy all my stocks on one board.
If that be NYSE, so be it. 
I would learn the tax laws and stuff relevant to that board.

Warren Buffet does not invest in Japan.


----------



## viciam (4 October 2012)

I still dont undestand. On their website it says ticker is 0975.hk whilst on an analysts article it says MOGLF


----------



## burglar (4 October 2012)

viciam said:


> I still dont undestand. On their website it says ticker is 0975.hk whilst on an analysts article it says MOGLF




MOGLF=MONGOLIAN MINING COR (OTC Markets) 

0975.hk=Mongolian Mining Corporation (0975.HK) -HKSE


----------



## viciam (9 October 2012)

burglar said:


> MOGLF=MONGOLIAN MINING COR (OTC Markets)
> 
> 0975.hk=Mongolian Mining Corporation (0975.HK) -HKSE




So what about the difference in price?


----------



## burglar (9 October 2012)

viciam said:


> So what about the difference in price?




I see a difference in price. 

But don't see how you can exploit it.

You would have to buy USD or HongKong Dollars.
Then buy pounds back later!


----------



## viciam (10 October 2012)

I still don't understand.

Why would I buy the price thats more expensive than the other


----------



## burglar (11 October 2012)

viciam said:


> I still don't understand.
> 
> Why would I buy the price thats more expensive than the other




Warren Buffet does not invest in Japan.


----------



## burglar (11 October 2012)

viciam said:


> I still don't understand.
> 
> Why would I buy the price thats more expensive than the other




Hong Kong has closed and its hours away from New York open!

There is a 12 hour difference according to the world clock:
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/difference.html?p1=102


(I don't know why it did not occur to me earlier ... I'm getting thick in my old age!!)

.


----------



## viciam (16 October 2012)

I'm sorry?


----------

